# So what is going on at sea with Pont Aven do you think?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I am not usually into ships positions. But with time on my hands, bored and having had several delays on PA, and as we are due to sail on her soon I saw the link on here and thought I would see were she is?.

From What I saw, she has made a U Turn heading for Portsmouth and there is a SAR Helicopter nearby?.

Anyone shed any light on it?>

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

an update!

Jumper/Overboard?
Medical Emergency?
Missing/Sinking Yacht?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A medivac for a lady needing hospitalisation.

See BF Tweets page

G


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

Do not discount the possibility of a dodgy sausage:

Porkwha?? 'Wurscht finks habben et zee...'


Serious note:

The vessel's track, plus the swift appearance of the SAR for that helo txfer, bring due credit to those at the sharp end for whom such OP's are just one part of their daily bread in whatever conditions prevail.



Duly saluted, with 'a Get Well Soon' wish for that hospitalised Lady.


----------

